# Chameleon Closeups



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You'd never know from the looks of these but this fellow was completely brown when I started shooting him. Pretty happy with these for the most part. Trying not to be too anole about my stuff. :rotfl:


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

just think if that monster was 20 ft long, he would really be look in at ya not the other way around, heheh


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> just think if that monster was 20 ft long, he would really be look in at ya not the other way around, heheh


You know I keep coming back to that first shot. Its almost like he's saying, "Hey, throw me a live chicken".

Few years ago I was doing some close-ups of praying mantis in our living room (wife was gone). Subject was less than 2" long, but when you're close focusing and it jumps on the lens well, you will scream like a little girl.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful job Rusty. Makes me want to check on my auto insurance.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Beautiful job Rusty. Makes me want to check on my auto insurance.


Thanks PF...somehow I knew that reference would be mentioned before long. I like his blue eye shadow.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

what was your glass setup?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Glad your posting again. I really enjoy your work, Rusty. Nice ones.


----------



## SummittKing (May 29, 2008)

Rusty,

These are some cool photos. I have a Canon PowerShot SD750. Its my third one. On the second one I have figured out how to properly set the Macro feature. Just after that someone kicked it into the pool and so now I'm on my third one. I just can't figure out how to get the Macro setting back. I just may call Canon as the website and the book have proven less than helpful.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great captures, I never can get one to stand still long enough.


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like an enole to me????


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

New to the forum and just wanted say hello and what great photos some of these are. I really like the first photo also.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello MichaelW... and welcome aboard 

And yeah... dang good pix Rusty.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Follow-up*

Finding it harder to get back than I thought.

As far as the glass this was shot with a Nikkor 105 micro

On the Canon SD750 should be Function menu/auto/digital macro. The last icon looks like a tulip with a "D" in it at the bottom of the screen. In all honesty getting through those point and shoot menus is a pain.

Fred the key to not spooking them is the proper application of super glue (just kidding kids).

Welcome Michael and thank you for the compliment.


----------

